# Planet of the Apes/Star Wars crossover!



## rockclock (Dec 16, 2011)

Comes out next year in september.


First production still.




Looks really good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought this was a thread about John Carter.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 16, 2011)

There goes the galaxy...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2011)

Will Mark Wahlberg reprise his role?


----------

